# Templates



## Millwright Ron (Feb 8, 2010)

Lookimg for templates for faux raised panal doors for my shop
Thanks Millwright Ron


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Millwright Ron said:


> Lookimg for templates for faux raised panal doors for my shop
> Thanks Millwright Ron


Hi Ron;

Translation please. "faux raised panal doors?"

Got a picture or some other description. There are raised panel doors and flat panel doors but I can't picture faux ones.

Ron


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I think he means flat doors with a panel shaped groove milled on them. A lot of ready made bathroom cabinets are done like this. It is just a single panel for the entire door.

There was a US made kit available at one time for laying them out.
I don't think anyone currently makes one.

The alternative would be to make a template the size of the fake panel, hold it to the workpiece with double sided tape and run a pattern bit around it like this
Wealden Tool Company Limited Raise-A-Panel Set

Be sure to click on 'more info' for fuller information.

Other people make similar cutters. I think MLCS does.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Actually, I just realised that I've not really answered the question. I think you'd have to make your own template. Depending on whether your faux panels are pure rectangles or whether you want cathedral type ones, you might want a set of these to form the curved part. Your profile doesn't say where you are, so I'm assuming the US. If you are in the UK, people like Rutlands and Axminster stock them.
Cathedral Door Templates - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Cathedral Door Templates
The MLCS ones have instructions you can download.
MLCS do either the templates or paper patterns to make your own. 

If you fancy some software to play with try EasyDoor - Builds anywhere from 1 to 100 panels per door in 25 quanity lots.


HTH

Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Ron;
> 
> Translation please. "faux raised panal doors?"
> 
> ...


Ron & Ron,

Here's the cut sheet from the Whiteside Machine Company catalog for some faux raised panel door router bits.

As for templates, for a square layout I'd cut a square from within a piece of MDF to use as a simple template. Next I'd install a bearing on the shaft with an 1/2" ID and an OD equal to or slightly larger and use the stile profile bit. Then I'd install an even larger OD bearing on the panel profile bit, if I wanted to get fancy. Please keep in mind that, despite the picture in the cut sheet, while this can give you crisp square inner corners, the outer corners will be rounded unless you trim by hand. This is an inherent limitation of the radius of the bit.

With that in mind, the "straight" profiles shown on the cut sheet may be easiest to pare away to match, unless radius-ed corners are desirable.

Just my $0.02..


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I seem to remember a Router Workshop episode where Bob demonstrated how to make a raised panel without raised panel bits. Does anyone else remember seeing this episode. I don't recall the episode number.

Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

The only ones I know about are the ones below
Door Templates 
Router Jigs and Templates
Templates-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Faux Raised Panel Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop.../raised_panel_router_bits2.html#rpfaux_anchor

But they can be use for the faux panal door as well ,just clamp/stick them to the stock with 2 sticks for the long sides of the panel for bearing to run on ,it's quick way of doing it without making many,many templates..

http://www.routerforums.com/104472-post43.html

========





Millwright Ron said:


> Lookimg for templates for faux raised panal doors for my shop
> Thanks Millwright Ron


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

So, one might say recessed panels rather than flat panels or raised panels? I could understand a simple groove being faux but recessed panels would take on an entirely different character. Interesting what you learn here.

Peter:

I'm in Quebec, just outside of Quebec City in Canada. I filled in the country in the profile but I guess it doesn't show.

Thanks Ron and everyone. That will go in my notes.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

scrollwolf said:


> I seem to remember a Router Workshop episode where Bob demonstrated how to make a raised panel without raised panel bits. Does anyone else remember seeing this episode. I don't recall the episode number.
> 
> Jack



DVD series#3 #301 Kitchen Cabinet Door. A raised panel using standard bits only, no raised panel bits at all. 

HTH


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a link just for kicks

Kitchen Cabinet Door
Router Workshop: Series 300

=======


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I just made some "faux raised panel doors" last month using a simple jig my dad made 20 years ago. (I knew I held onto it for a reason.) This works best using MDF or MDF core plywood for the doors, though solid wood doors would work as well though the graining might be an issue in the finished look.
The jig is simply a piece of MDF, (baltic birch would work as well, maybe better), about 2"-3" larger, than the largest door you need to make, (mine is about 30" x 48"). Glue and screw hardwood strips to 2 perpendicular edges. Make sure they are at 90 degrees exactly. The strips need to be 1/4" - 1/2" thicker than the door material. Mine are 5/4 stock for 3/4" doors.
Set the door blank into the jig then screw, (no glue) another strip along the edge parallel to the long side of the blank. Let it run as long as the MDF. Now cut a fourth strip a little smaller than the width of the door blank and screw it in as well. To make different size door you only need to move the long strip and resize and move the smaller one. If you plan it right, by routing the widest panels first and progressing down, you can keep re-cutting the same smaller guide strip. 
Using a core box bit in a plunge router run the router around the perimeter of the door holding the base plate tight to the hardwood guide strips. The set back of the groove is determined by the size of the router base. This can be altered by rabbeting the hardwood strips so that the center of the bit can run closer to the guide strip.
There is even a way to do an inside radius at the corners using an oval shaped base plate but that is a design element that went away in the 70's.
I have done these with a fixed based router but it is 100 times easier with a plunge router. Dust collection is VERY helpful as well.
I will try to post some photos over the coming weekend.

Tim


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

levon said:


> thanks BobJ,
> 
> i have never been more confused than listening to jims confusing post!
> 
> ...



I'll have to say I don't agree...Jim's post made perfect sense to me and I appreciate his input.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*templates ??*

just got my whiteside inlay set Looking for some ready made templates ? any one know of a sorce to copy or buy ready made I am going to use my Forstner bit's and make a few round's ones for practice Thanks for any reply's I know i can do a google search but their may be a short cut del


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

Rockler has one or two sets of them and also OP has one or two of them (about 25 ) ..

But I will say you can your own with just the Forstner bits.

========





del schisler said:


> just got my whiteside inlay set Looking for some ready made templates ? any one know of a sorce to copy or buy ready made I am going to use my Forstner bit's and make a few round's ones for practice Thanks for any reply's I know i can do a google search but their may be a short cut del


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks that's what i kind of had in mind Thanks for some idea's tho The templete's cost to much for me del


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome del

Take a hard look at the MilesCraft templates (inlay kit and others) they are at the right price and they can be used in many ways, not just in the holder.
The best part they don't have any sharp corners.

Router Forums
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1i6dUmi9xg
========



del schisler said:


> thanks that's what i kind of had in mind Thanks for some idea's tho The templete's cost to much for me del


----------

